# Any hcg reboot cycles work to wake up lydig cells and restart natural production of testosterone?



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 15, 2020)

*Any hcg reboot cycles work to wake up lydig cells and restart natural production of testosterone?*

After running a cycle of testosterone enathate years ago my test levels never recovered to natural levels. Im wondering if running hcg and clomid for a month or two would possible reawaken lydig cells and reset my natural production of testosterone. Or would this put me at risk for lydig desensitization? What possible cycle of hcg and clomid would be recommended for this. if any one has been sucessful in this please lay out Dosage and frequency:


----------



## Viduus (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a previous thread on this. There’s a British doctor who suggests a way of working backwards to see if you can restart things.

basically start with the HCG to see if you can get your natural rest back. Once your natural test levels are showing on a test then you know your nuts work. 

Now replace the HCG with clomid. This would cause your pituitary gland to start producing LH/FSH (replacing the HCG). If your bloodwork eventually shows the right FSH/lag levels then you know your pituitary gland works right. In theory the FSH/lag would then be triggering your nuts to produce testosterone at this point.

last step would be to replace the clomid. Your pituitary gland uses estrogen as it’s feedback loop to inhibit itself. At this point taking an AI to CAREFULLY control estrogen levels to see if you can drop the clomid and get it to kick on naturally. I’d this is the case then the original cause was your bodies natural clearance of estrogen. He then suggests various natural ways to support your body clearing it.

This step by step approach isolates and true biological shutdown you may have. If one of the steps fails then you know the component that’s just not doing it’s job. From that point you’re stuck with TRT.

Most people don’t want to take the time or spend all the money with testing. We generally want to be on TRT. You can just also try a few PCT protocols which basically puts all those steps into one. (Minus the ai) It’ll either work or not work but doesn’t isolate anything.


----------



## lastcaress83 (Feb 15, 2020)

According to the Crisler and Swale protocols (DO and MD respectively), >500iu daily can increase aromatase activity in the testes and potentially lead to primary hypogonadism. If you want to try and boost production, maybe start with 500iu eod for a month and see what kind of results you get. Unfortunately, little personal experience here. I’ve used HCG post SARMS and a brief regrettable stint with the HCG diet. No noticeable sides except it does swell the boys up.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 15, 2020)

lastcaress83 said:


> According to the Crisler and Swale protocols (DO and MD respectively), >500iu daily can increase aromatase activity in the testes and potentially lead to primary hypogonadism. If you want to try and boost production, maybe start with 500iu eod for a month and see what kind of results you get. Unfortunately, little personal experience here. I’ve used HCG post SARMS and a brief regrettable stint with the HCG diet. No noticeable sides except it does swell the boys up.



HCG will aromatize slightly for most people but it doesn’t matter. The shutdown is temporary due to the estrogen feedback with the pituitary gland. This doesn’t matter since HCG is a synthetic version of the downstream hormone being shutoff anyway. (LH or FSH... to lazy to remember which one)


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2020)

Viduus said:


> HCG will aromatize slightly for most people but it doesn’t matter. The shutdown is temporary due to the estrogen feedback with the pituitary gland. This doesn’t matter since HCG is a synthetic version of the downstream hormone being shutoff anyway. (LH or FSH... to lazy to remember which one)



Dose for hcg restart?


----------



## Viduus (Feb 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Dose for hcg restart?



No idea... TRT lifer but I’ve obviously been curious. If memory serves I’ve seen crazy high amounts but I’d just base it off a standard PCT protocol. I don’t remember hearing a reason for it being high that made sense to me and stuck in my mind.

If he does it the way I’ve outlined, I’d probably start with 500iu twice a week and start testing natural test levels after a few weeks. It’ll be a shitty slow experience but you’d actually pinpoint what’s wrong.


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2020)

Viduus said:


> No idea... TRT lifer but I’ve obviously been curious. If memory serves I’ve seen crazy high amounts but I’d just base it off a standard PCT protocol. I don’t remember hearing a reason for it being high that made sense to me and stuck in my mind.
> 
> If he does it the way I’ve outlined, I’d probably start with 500iu twice a week and start testing natural test levels after a few weeks. It’ll be a shitty slow experience but you’d actually pinpoint what’s wrong.




More like 2000-3000iu 2-3x/wk. 

I was on that dose for monotherapy before I gave up and went on trt. 

Just curious if you had a specific dose in mind.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you all for commenting on my post. I really appreciate all the input i can get. I would like to lay out a restart cycle for the purpose of tricking my body into producing a higher level of testosterone naturally and then seeing how my levels adjust. A sort of experiment if you will. I know the body has a natural tendency to maintain homeostasis and one reason I believe some ppl coming off cycle may reset to lower test levels is that the body is simply adjusting to whatever level the new level is as long as it is functional. The body will simply reset to the easiest setting that is in balance to everything else, it will not go out of its way to become optimal. my goal here is to reset the balance to higher levels across the board and use the bodys natural tendency of homeostasis to reset levels at higher levels and to reawaken lydig cells. I am hoping that 30 days will be enough. I have on hand 5000 iu kit of hcg, anastrozole 28x 1mg tablets, plenty of clomid and nolvadex. my current blood levels are:
 testosterone serum: 417 ng/dl, 
luteinizing hormone: 3.9 mIU/ml, 
Fsh: 1.8mIU/ml,
estradiol: 28.6 pg/ml
growth Hormone .2 ng/ml
everything says it is in normal ranges however my natural base line test before I ran a cycle years ago was a blood testosterone serum level of 633 ng/ml. im currently running hgh at around 2-4 is a day or every other day as an anti aging dose just to try it out. Im wondering if i should run this along with this reboot I am attempting of if I should finish the hgh cycle. I have been natural (besides the hgh which i just started a month ago) for years. I plan on running a "Reboot" cycle of hcg at a day one 2500 is in one dose, this first dose will be to try a wake up lydig cells by mimicking LH. im using 2500 ius because i believe a large dose will be needed to shock awaken dormant lydig cells by making a strong presence of LH. I also believe that having high estrogen levels at this point will be useful in keeping the lydig cells working as they will notice they will need to work in order to seek balance with the estrogen. so im also considering taking some estrogen before the hcg. after this first 2500iu dose of hcg I will take 500 iu of hcg every other day to keep the lydig cells working. I am afraid of desensitization of the lydig cells so Im unsure if 500ius is will be too much or if 250 ius is a better choice. I will have my total and free testosterone levels checked as well as shbg checked after 15 days to see if testosterone has increased. if there is a positive change I will continue hcg eod until 30 days has passed. then check levels again. then wait 6 months and test again to see is my test level is higher. I dont know what to do with the clomid or novadex and will maybe try something with clomid if this hcg "reboot" is unsuccessful. How would you lay out a "reboot" cycle? any links to studies or personal experience would be helpful. This whole world is so interesting to me, there is so much we dont know about how hormones influence the body and how the body decides on it's balance, the ppl in the trt community and underground aas users are almost all we have in understanding these powerful substances effects on the body and we often time seem to reside on two options, either stay natural or start trt. but what if there was a way to change the balance of the body to optimal levels? what if thru careful manipulation of the body hormonal levels and with the bodys natural tendency towards homeostasis the body could be made to rest naturally at levels which leave us feeling great without continued treatments?


----------



## Viduus (Feb 15, 2020)

That was a lot of words to say you didn’t read anything I wrote. Good luck!


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 16, 2020)

Viduus said:


> That was a lot of words to say you didn’t read anything I wrote. Good luck!



I read it lol. But how much hcg? How much clomid?


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 16, 2020)

Your over thinking it.  Just inject estrogen, then homeostasis will kick in and test will raise.  Easy


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 17, 2020)

High estrogen keeps the pituitary glad from secreting LH? Thus the lydig cells won't wake up...


----------



## Viduus (Feb 17, 2020)

jdusmc1371 said:


> High estrogen keeps the pituitary glad from secreting LH? Thus the lydig cells won't wake up...



Pretty sure he was being sarcastic.... as others around here say... “you’re your own experiment”. Just inject something and test....


----------

